#  > Engineering Notes - Handwritten Notes of all Engineering branches >  > Chemical Engineering Ebooks and Notes Download >  >  Inorganic Chemistry by Taro Saito

## faadoo-test0001

Download Inorganic Chemistry by Taro Saito, This book describe minimum chemical facts and concepts that are necessary to understand modern inorganic chemistry. Download the pdf to understand the topic of Inorganic Chemistry.

*BOOK CONTENTS-*

1 Elements and periodicity
 1.1 The origin of elements and their distribution 
 1.2 Discovery of elements 
 1.3 Electronic structure of elements
 1.4 Block classification of the periodic table and elements
 1.5 Bonding states of elements 


2 Bonding and structure
 2.1 Classification of bonding 
 2.2 Geometrical factors governing bonding and structure 
 2.3 Electronic factors which govern bonding and structure 


3 Reaction
 3.1 Thermodynamics 
 3.2 Electrochemistry 
 3.3 Oxidation and reduction 
 3.4 Acid and base 


4 Chemistry of nonmetallic elements
 4.1 Hydrogen and hydrides 
 4.2 Main group elements of 2nd and 3rd periods and their compounds 
 4.3 Oxygen and oxides 
 4.4 Chalcogen and chalcogenides 
 4.5 Halogens and halides 
 4.6 Rare gases and their compounds 


5 Chemistry of main-group metals
 5.1 Group 1 metals 
 5.2 Group 2 metals 
 5.3 Group 12 metals 
 5.4 Group 13 metals 
 5.5 Group 14 metals 


6 Chemistry of transition metals
 6.1 Structures of metal complexes 
 6.2 Electronic structure of complexes 
 6.3 Organometallic chemistry of d block metals 
 6.4 Reactions of complexes 


7 Lanthanoids and actinoids
 7.1 Lanthanoids 
 7.2 Actinoids 


8 Reaction and physical properties
 8.1 Catalytic reactions 
 8.2 Bioinorganic chemistry 
 8.3 Physical properties





  Similar Threads: Innovative Inorganic Synthesis IIT JEEE - Inorganic Chemistry - Study Materail - pdf download Inorganic and Physical Chemistry (ipc) Chemical Engineering  free pdf notes How to remember inorganic chem eq How to Analysis-of-Flexural-Strength-of-Inorganic-Hybrid-Composites

----------

